# Best time to feed tegu?



## Rondell (Aug 18, 2018)

hi guys it’s been a month and my red tegu only ate once and it was only a bite. I’m asking what time is the best to feed tegu?


----------



## Zyn (Aug 18, 2018)

Well if she’s only ate once in a month we got more issues than time of day. What are you trying to feed. Is it active at all or burrowed all day. What’s the temps and surface temps of the basking spot.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 18, 2018)

Crickets roaches tegu can food salmon liver beef heart turkey ground basking spot is about 110-120
Middle of the cage is around 90 cool side is mid to high 70


----------



## Rondell (Aug 18, 2018)

And yes when it’s out it’s active but most of the time it’s burrowed under until I get it out in the morning


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Does he appear to be underweight?


----------



## Rondell (Aug 18, 2018)

No


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 18, 2018)

Do you feed in enclosure and leave out most of the day?? Could be a shy eater


----------



## Rondell (Aug 18, 2018)

Yah probably... it only ate egg before so im going to try eggs again... I’m the 3rd owner in like 2 months the old owners couldn’t provide proper enclosure and temp humidity for it before


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 18, 2018)

So the poor little fella has had so much change too in its short life..... Create a routine, stick to it and be PATIENT.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 18, 2018)

I take him out in the morning to get couple of hours under the sun then I put him in the bath tub trying to feed him then water training. His been with me for a month


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 18, 2018)

Sounds like you are building up a good relationship.... I'd personally just feed from a bowl in the enclosure like I do with Alpha cause he is very shy around food, even at around 14 months old.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh ok he took food from me twice before from a feeding tong but he was really shy and watchful about everything


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 19, 2018)

Maybe the tongs are something you can work towards once more trust is established..... For now though if you are worried I'd be letting him fill his boots from a Dish/plate in surroundings he feels comfortable.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes, I’m buying a big low cut dog bowl tomorrow I don’t want any substrate to get in it’s food


----------



## Rondell (Aug 19, 2018)

Imma try eggs again as it was the only food he ate even though I have at least two months of meal prep ready.. lolz I guess I’ll use it when Gucci is ready


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Sounds as though he's reluctant to settle from all the moves. Set the routine, follow Alpha's advice, and he'll fall into a schedule within the stable set-up.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 19, 2018)

Here gu’s water training. Very active again today spent 2 hours in his outside enclosure


----------



## Rondell (Aug 19, 2018)

Bonding time


----------



## nightanole (Aug 22, 2018)

Mine will only eat when it is hot, so basking spot or heating pad, and low traffic. Any bouncing or banging in the house and she thinks the world is coming to an end and hides. Also she only eats if she is within 1ft of a hide, you know, just in case.


PS you have humidity issues, the shed should not look like that. They do complete sheds like snakes while they are growing. Wrong humidity and you get flakes like you have, or they get trapped in a bag of skin.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 22, 2018)

Humidity reads at between 60-80 normally it’s at 70


----------



## nightanole (Aug 22, 2018)

Rondell said:


> Humidity reads at between 60-80 normally it’s at 70



Mine has the same issue as yours. She was kept at the same level as yours, but no substrate, just a floor mat.

It took 3 months of her living in 1ft of 50/50 peatmoss/topsoil mix hole and she started doing full body peels normally. Not sure what the levels are in the hole, but outside the hole they are 60-70 unless it rains alot.


----------



## Rondell (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh ok I keep the humidity around 60 to 70 in the enclosure and soak her every other day


----------

